# Red Baron



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just finished this one. Built by using two incomplete kits. The chrome was a bit faded and worn, but it works for me. I never had this one as a kid, but always wanted it. Check another one off of my Bucket List.:thumbsup:


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey there,

I saw the real one at the Detroit Autorama just recently, along with a Zinger and the Fire Truck. Honestly, I think I like your model version better than the real one. Not sure if it's just a recreation or if it's restored, but big helmet isn't chrome, just painted silver. Nice job on yours though.

Just noticed that a couple are out of focus. oops!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Apart from the overall appearance the kit and real car are very different.
The kit uses a scaled down Mercedes aircraft engine from WWI for starters.
The helmet on the 1:1 car was too big to fit in a chroming tank at the time the car was built so it was painted silver instead.
Very cool build Hooty!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I have the 1/12 scale kit to build. I've already cut the chassis away from the body and cut the front end free so I can make it work and also so I can get it chromed along with the other chrome parts (I hate seams in chrome parts!).

Chris.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

robster94gt--Thanks for posting the pics of the RB. I've only seen some older pics of it and nothing as new as yours. Great ref pics!

Chris--I hate the seams on chrome parts too.

Glad ya'll liked my version, too!

Hooty:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The full sized Red Baron was actually built after the model was released. I read an article years ago about how they recreated the full size using the model as the model to build it from - I remember the hardest part was making the helmet back then. Wish I could remember which magazine I saw it in but late 60's was a loooooong time ago!!!
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They also found that the Mercedes engine was way too big for the car so they used a Pontiac engine instead.

Chris.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Memory says there are something like 3 red barons out there in the real world, and they're split between pontiac OHC6 power and mopar slant 6 power.

Nice model, good job.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work on your Red Baron, Hooty!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

The color fade on the engine is superb! Great job Hooty!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, very nice job on that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party on this one but wanted to say that this is a great job! I did have this one as a kid and am interested in re-building it today. I am under the impression that the current kit is only 4" long. I don't remember my original being that small. Can you tell me what size your model turned out to be and who made it?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The 1/24 kit is tiny. The 1/12 kit is about 10-12" long IIRC (mine is in storage at the moment).
No matter what the size it's still a really cool little kit!!

Chris.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very cool! The yellow engine gives it a different look than the normal red.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking model. I have one somewhere in the huge stack of kits in the workshop. I'm actually more into monsters and scifi kits these days but I do the show car type cars as well. I did them when I was a kid in the early 60s and I still like them. Also going to pick up the Roth Outlaw again as it just came out. Absolutely great time to be back into modeling and starting retirement at the end of the year.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool. Did you use some kind of Bare Metal Foil or gold leaf on the helmet?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

robster94gt said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I saw the real one at the Detroit Autorama just recently, along with a Zinger and the Fire Truck. Honestly, I think I like your model version better than the real one. Not sure if it's just a recreation or if it's restored, but big helmet isn't chrome, just painted silver. Nice job on yours though.
> 
> ...


The Barris brothers built one back in the 60's that looked like the fire truck but was titled the "Pie Truck" I believe it was in Green.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

robster94gt said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I saw the real one at the Detroit Autorama just recently, along with a Zinger and the Fire Truck. Honestly, I think I like your model version better than the real one. Not sure if it's just a recreation or if it's restored, but big helmet isn't chrome, just painted silver. Nice job on yours though.
> 
> ...


The Barris brothers built one back in the 60's that looked like the fire truck but was titled the "Pie Wagon" I believe it was in Green.


----------

